# Pressure treated floor on utility trailer



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

Looking to put a floor on a utility trailer. your not supposed to use yellawood with anything but galvanized metal. what kind of wood is recommended for a trailer floor?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

White oak would be my choice if I wanted untreated wood. To prolong the trailer flooring I would store the trailer in the dry when not in use. A thorough saturating coat of oil would also benefit the wood IMO.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Theres a porch decking material called Trex that has come out. About the same price as good wood. Resistant to water and will not rot. I've seen it up to 20" long.
Can be found at most DIY home stores.
Alot of folks are using it to replace the floors in thier horse trailer.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I used 2x6 yellow pine on my car hauler and mop it with used motor oil just to tick of the greenies. but 2x6 treated is near the same price these days. I don't know what your talking about with yellow wood and metal.

If you can get it from a sawmill Agmantoo has the right idea


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

travis91 said:


> Looking to put a floor on a utility trailer. your not supposed to use yellawood with anything but galvanized metal. what kind of wood is recommended for a trailer floor?



................I always pre drilled each screw hole before installing those self taping , 2 inch screws ! They don't always perfrom as intended and some will try your patience and sap your strength while they just sit there spinning without ever boring through the metal . , fordy


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

fordy said:


> ................I always pre drilled each screw hole before installing those self taping , 2 inch screws ! They don't always perfrom as intended and some will try your patience and sap your strength while they just sit there spinning without ever boring through the metal . , fordy


I did the same, when I refurnished my trailers. I also used pressure treating wood on both as that is what was on them when I bought them. When I took them apart I seem on ill affects from the original wood.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

I would stay away from the plastic boards like trex. They aren't structural, and can barely support people on a deck. If you do use it, make sure the support spacing is correct for the load.


Yellawood: environmentally friendly, copper based treated pine.

If you want to use yellawood, you can always just put a strip of plastic between the metal and the wood. The metal needs to have a good anti-rust coating if it isn't galvanized.

Michael


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

I got steel on mine :sing: But use to cut some white oak for other folks :cowboy:


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

I just called Great Southern Wood.. aka yellawood there home office is like 45 mins from me. and they said they changed treatment and you can use it in direct contact with metal. and regarding the screws i have wood to metal screws there self tapping screws with little wings that bore though the wood then when the wings hit metal they shear off and go to the metal.


----------

